
Banned Books Week celebrates its 30th anniversary - zoowar
http://www.csmonitor.com/Books/chapter-and-verse/2012/1001/Banned-Books-Week-celebrates-its-30th-anniversary
======
engtech
We should be happy that it has gotten this far, but also sad that this is
still an ongoing problem.

